

Kindle Library Lending: ePub Is Dead - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/04/20/kindle-library-lending-epub-is-dead/

======
tobylane
Unless the book was never originally bought on Amazon, or is not available. I
have hundreds of pdfs and epubs that I will read on my Kindle, such as Homer's
Oddesy. How do I share this? After no research done at all, I don't know how
to lend/share free content.

